# EOS M5 and third party manufacturer lenses



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello,

I just found, that my Samyang 8mm Fisheye II f/2.8 lens did not work with the EOS M5. 
Maybe this could be an issue with all other manual focus only lenses from third party manufacturers also.

I doublechecked if it works on my M. Yes, with the M it is working.

regards
Frank


----------



## photogdan (Dec 4, 2016)

With my M3 I had to enable "release shutter w/o lens" before I could use manual lenses. Does the M5 give you that option?


----------



## dcm (Dec 4, 2016)

Page 97 in manual. Must enable shutter release without lens, same as previous Ms.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for your replies.

This was what I was missing. Was not necessary with the original M. I do not have any experience with M2, 3 or 10.

I just tried it and enabled shutter release without lens in the custom function settings. Now it is working.

Thanks again and regards
Frank


----------



## NorbR (Dec 4, 2016)

It won't surprise anyone, but I found out that my Tamron 150-600mm (the original version) doesn't play nice with the M5. Not a surprise because this lens has consistently misbehaved on every new Canon body, and particularly on the M line I think ... 

Well, here again, doesn't work (basically the camera freaks out, aperture values jump all over the place and the focus is driven erratically). 

Personally I can live with that ... the only subject I could imagine shooting with the M5 and the Tamron 150-600mm is the moon, which is precisely what I was doing tonight when I found out. I'll have to use another body for that. Not a big deal.


----------



## dcm (Dec 4, 2016)

NorbR said:


> It won't surprise anyone, but I found out that my Tamron 150-600mm (the original version) doesn't play nice with the M5. Not a surprise because this lens has consistently misbehaved on every new Canon body, and particularly on the M line I think ...
> 
> Well, here again, doesn't work (basically the camera freaks out, aperture values jump all over the place and the focus is driven erratically).
> 
> Personally I can live with that ... the only subject I could imagine shooting with the M5 and the Tamron 150-600mm is the moon, which is precisely what I was doing tonight when I found out. I'll have to use another body for that. Not a big deal.



The Tamron didn't play nice with the M3 either. Was strictly MF which worked pretty well with focus peaking. At least the camera did not freak out. When I asked them about the firmware upgrade they suggested it wasn't a supported configuration. 

On the 1DX2 the camera won't switch to live view - it drops out immediately. At least the normal AF works. Haven't checked to see if they have a fix for that yet.


----------



## photogdan (Dec 4, 2016)

dcm said:


> NorbR said:
> 
> 
> > It won't surprise anyone, but I found out that my Tamron 150-600mm (the original version) doesn't play nice with the M5. Not a surprise because this lens has consistently misbehaved on every new Canon body, and particularly on the M line I think ...
> ...



Had the same issue on my M3 with both the Tamron 150-600 and 70-200. Tamron said they could update the firmware but I had to pay to ship them both lenses. I told them I'll just return them to B&H since I had just purchased them. Tamron sent me a shipping label, updated the firmware and shipped them back for free. Both lenses work fine with the M3 now. Officially there was no firmware update for the M3 but it was the same issue that required a firmware update for the 5DS/5DSR. I hope they don't need another update once my M5 arrives.


----------



## crashpc (Dec 6, 2016)

Photorex said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just found, that my Samyang 8mm Fisheye II f/2.8 lens did not work with the EOS M5.
> Maybe this could be an issue with all other manual focus only lenses from third party manufacturers also.
> ...



Man, you know what?! You scared the hell out of me. I am about to buy this lens, and that issue would kill the whole M line for me. 
I was expecting this is basic knowledge and everybody knows to set release shutter without lens. Thank god you didn´t 

And now the question - how does it perform? How about focus peaking? It is usable on lens this wide? Any suggestions? Recommendations?

I´m about to get 8mm f/2.8 II and 50mm f/1.2.

Best regards...


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi crashpc,

the problem is, that the M and the M5 do have different default values here. The M has this feature enabled by default, the M5 does not. So I never had to think about that when using the M.

regarding focus peaking I'm not very experienced in using it. The M5 is my first camera with that feature. I can't say if it is better than Camera B or worse than Camera C. My intention to buy this lens was using it with the M as light combo for 360 degree panoramas. But I never have done my housework regarding to find the nodal point. Therefor I do not use the lens very often up to now. Hope this changes in the future. But with "normal" shots I was very pleased with the IQ of this lens.

Frank


----------

